# sawbuck plans



## woolybugger141 (Aug 1, 2013)

Here is a link for sawbuck plans, i made this in 45 minutes very easy to make and very sturdy. it cost me about ten bucks to make. i went to home depot and bought the treated wood in their scrap bin for 50 cents a board and i purchased galvanized bolts.  even if you have no carpentry skills whatsoever, you can build this *www.firewood-for-life.com/sawbuck-plans*.


----------



## Macpolski (Aug 1, 2013)

woolybugger141 said:


> Here is a link for sawbuck plans, i made this in 45 minutes very easy to make and very sturdy. it cost me about ten bucks to make. i went to home depot and bought the treated wood in their scrap bin for 50 cents a board and i purchased galvanized bolts. even if you have no carpentry skills whatsoever, you can build this *www.firewood-for-life.com/sawbuck-plans*.


The link should read: http://www.firewood-for-life.com/sawbuck-plans.html


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 1, 2013)

I was going to make one but I had a metal cheapie I got from Northern Tool that I beefed up by bolting pressure treated boards to it, only thing I would do different from the plan is off center the middle X since I cut my rounds 16".


----------



## woolybugger141 (Aug 1, 2013)

thx for getting the correct link.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Aug 1, 2013)

^^^^I did that and I'm glad I did. I made mine out of 4x4s and 2x6s. Overkill maybe, sturdy yes haha


----------



## Cornelis (Aug 7, 2013)

bigbarf48 said:


> ^^^^I did that and I'm glad I did. I made mine out of 4x4s and 2x6s. Overkill maybe, sturdy yes haha


 
I think I will build a few of these firewood racks


----------



## woolybugger141 (Aug 7, 2013)

The sawbuck works great, and i built the racks also. they both work very well


----------



## brakatak (Aug 7, 2013)

i like this.   maybe i'll build it.     i was just posting earlier about trying to cut 24" logs down to firewood size 16-18",  but the logs keep rolling on me.     this looks like a quick build and will make these cuts easier and safer,  plus save my back.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 7, 2013)

I looked at a lot of different ones and liked many of them but for some reason this video seemed to push me into making one very similar to his, quick to make and I can move it around very easy and even take it to the woods with me. It does work very well.


----------



## HDRock (Aug 8, 2013)

oldspark said:


> I looked at a lot of different ones and liked many of them but for some reason this video seemed to push me into making one very similar to his, quick to make and I can move it around very easy and even take it to the woods with me. It does work very well.



That vid inspired me to ,Then I added the V to it , It works great and like U said,  I can move it around very easy .


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 8, 2013)

HDRock, I like your mod of adding the V.


----------



## HDRock (Aug 9, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> HDRock, I like your mod of adding the V.


That was a suggestion from , TimJ,  it really holds the poles in nice snug


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 9, 2013)

HDRock said:


> That was a suggestion from , TimJ,  it really holds the poles in nice snug


That definitely is a big improvement to the system. Don't want those logs jumpin' all over.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 9, 2013)

Good idea I could add that to mine with out any trouble.


----------

